
Diet soda consumption linked to stroke and dementia - gnicholas
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/20/health/diet-sodas-stroke-dementia-study/
======
DrScump
Abstract:

[http://stroke.ahajournals.org/content/early/2017/04/20/STROK...](http://stroke.ahajournals.org/content/early/2017/04/20/STROKEAHA.116.016027)

All source data precedes 2001, so I'm guessing that only aspartame and maybe
Ace-K were included.

------
taxicabjesus
I have had no success getting my father to give up his 'diet' beverages.
There's something about the simplistic pseudo-science of 'no calories' that is
seductive.

~~~
sammoth
What's pseudo-science about it?

~~~
taxicabjesus
From wikipedia's article on pseudoscience:

>> Pseudoscience is often characterized by the following: contradictory,
_exaggerated_ or unprovable claims; [...] and absence of systematic practices
when developing theories.

Calling something 'diet' product is marketing. Replacing a product's sugar
with fake-sugar and selling it for weight loss is a failure to consider the
"systematic practices" of the body.

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/systematic](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/systematic)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscience](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscience)

